#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-18
<airurando> afternoon all
<airurando> remember the monthly IRC team meeting will be held this Wednesday at 8pm here.
<mokmeister> hello!
<moylan> hi
<mokmeister> hi moylan, how're things?
<moylan> getting by, yourself?
<mokmeister> yeah, not so bad
<moylan> looking forward to 11.04?
<mokmeister> Yeah, have the beta running away (and crashing) on one of the pcs, I kinda like (ish) unity
<mokmeister> I'm sticking with 10.04 on my main desktop for quite a while though, methinks! :D
<moylan> haven't tried it yet.  short on systems to test it on.  anxious about unity as i don't like change for the sake of change.  still on 10.04 on main system.
<mokmeister> yeah, 10.04 is too good! :D
<mokmeister> I like the side bar in unity, it's something I've been doing with gnome panels for a while, what with widescreens and all, it seems pointless taking up space on the bottom of your screen
<moylan> i'm used to having a popup panel at the bottom.  not a fan of the current fad of widescreens.
<moylan> planning on going to the release party?
<mokmeister> Nope, down in Limerick
<mokmeister> will head along to the ubuntu hour and see what's going on methinks!
<moylan> isn't there a ubuntu group down in limerick?  thought there was.
<mokmeister> Kinda agree with you on the wide screen thing, I do like a squarer panel meself
<mokmeister> well, the ubuntu hour is planned for the 28th in the Absolut hotel
<moylan> it's better for reading text.  a portrait screen would be best for displaying a full page.  but definitely taller than the widescreens.
<mokmeister> hi res, big screens, you could have pages all lined up in widescreen! ;)
<moylan> they used to make a screen that rotated 90' great for swapping between formats.
<mokmeister> yeah, I vaguely remember something like that.
<moylan> now it's just bigger and bigger screens.  not sure that is progress.
<mokmeister> I thought bigger was better.... ;)
<moylan> but the bigger screens use more power.  i'd be quite happy with a good 15' rather than getting a 19' wide screen just to see the same amount of lines in vim.
<mokmeister> Ah well, sure a 40 inch lcd probably wouldn't use as much power as a 20 inch CRT, so I wouldn't be overly worried about that.
<moylan> ah but a 15' lcd uses less power than a 17' lcd if chosen carefully.  i prefer to use as little leccy as possible.
<mokmeister> right, time for bed, g'nite
<moylan> o/
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-19
<airurando> afternoon all
<syngindub> hey there
<airurando> hi syngindub.
<airurando> enjoying the good weather
<syngindub> how are tricks
<syngindub> indeed
<syngindub> hope it continues for the w/e
<airurando> things are good here and I also hope the weather holds for the weekend.
<syngindub> auditors are gone..i'm happy :)
<airurando> no matter what field of endeavour you are in the departure of auditors is always a good thing.
<airurando> syngindub enjoy the post audit feeling.
<airurando> anyone going to be here for the irc meeting tomorrow?
<moylan> should be
<airurando> moylan good stuff
<syngindub> irc meeting ??
<airurando> syngindub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-04-20
<airurando> details there
<airurando> monthly team IRC meeting to discuss any issues arising.
<airurando> syngindub you are more than welcome to join in and add an item to the agenda if you'd like.
<daxroc> Afternoon all
<syngindub> thanks but not sure what i'd add :) i'm only a new comer around these parts
<airurando> syngindub: no bother,  well be finalising details of the natty release party at it
<airurando> daxroc afternoon
<syngindub> ok, talk to you later lads. im moff
<syngindub> off
<airurando> interesting LoCo Council meeting just ended in #ubuntu-meeting
<czajkowski> thanks
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<infoturtle> what was talked about?
<czajkowski> so we want to see if can get stuff put in the canonical shop for teams to buy at a discounted price
<infoturtle> oooooooo, I'm mad for that mouse, never think to buy it tho
<czajkowski> and we want to see if we can get a discount code for  approved teams
<czajkowski> so you can buy them a bit cheaper
<airurando> I wanted to chip in on that meeting but it didn't feel right
<czajkowski> airurando: always join in
<czajkowski> everyone is welcome
<czajkowski> or post to the mailing list
<czajkowski> there is a thread on it
<airurando> fast moving and I didn't feel my input related explicity
<czajkowski> meh never worry about that
<czajkowski> really
<airurando> don't have the typing skills of you lot
<airurando> just that I've been thinking on the shipit stutdown
<czajkowski> it's only effecting NON approved teams though
<airurando> something I agree with totally
<airurando> ah yes
<airurando> I think it could go further though
<czajkowski> so wont effect ye guys
<airurando> my feeling on where ubuntu is going
<airurando> is that the shipment of CDs to LoCos should concentrate on LTS releases
<czajkowski> yeah that is one point
<airurando> It ubuntu is going through significant change
<czajkowski> alright but many teams do install fests with these cds or hold work shops
<czajkowski> every team does things soo differently tis quiet amazing tbh
<airurando> and they are trying to target joe soap users such as myself
<airurando> LTS releases are the way forward
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> fair poit
<czajkowski> *point
<airurando> users of interim releases have the means to downlosd themselves
<czajkowski> yeah they do but not to new users
<czajkowski> kinda a catch 22
<czajkowski> you want people to stick around so you give them a LTS
<airurando> should have brought it up for discussion at the meeting......
<czajkowski> and you wnat people to get excited and get involved so you give them a non lts
<airurando> catch 22 indeed
<czajkowski> I'm kinda torn myself
 * airurando just feels that Ubuntu should put its best foot forward to the masses
<airurando> best foot being LTS
<airurando> just my opinion and an idea i'd love to be discussed
<infoturtle> :/
<airurando> infoturtle please chip in
<czajkowski> airurando: you can always raise this
<airurando> czajkowski: when is the next loCo Council IRC meeting?
<infoturtle> this release is causing some concern with users isn't it
<czajkowski> airurando: next month
<infoturtle> with shipit going and gnome
<czajkowski> infoturtle: well it's new and a bit different
<infoturtle> many are unsure
<airurando> It is just my own thought
<czajkowski> infoturtle: shippit has nothing to do with ye guys
<czajkowski> it's a seperate matter entirely
<infoturtle> I understand both points
<airurando> infoturtle: that is my point.
<infoturtle> just stiring some people is all
<airurando> interim releases are bold
<airurando> and rightly so
<airurando> formulated to advance the distribution
<airurando> and that is totally right
<airurando> it's great
<airurando> but LTS should be safe and stable
<airurando> designed for the general populus
<infoturtle> how's it the kde and xfce have releases for them but they put uninty in place of gnome instead of another one???
<infoturtle> a Uubuntu maybe?
<infoturtle> ha ha, that silly question killed the conversation
<airurando> infoturtle: anyone with zero knowledge of ubuntu won't have a clue what you are talking about.
<airurando> zero knowledge of linux even
<airurando> czajkowski: when the agenda link is available can you forward it on to me?
<infoturtle> Gnome, KDE, Unity and XFCE are all desktop enviroments, ubuntu used to use Ubuntu, Kde is in Kubuntu and XFCE is on Xubuntu, why not create one for unity rather than replace the one on Ubuntu
<infoturtle> nm, silly comment
<airurando> infoturtle: you are getting way to deep into this for my specific topic
<airurando> but your points are completely valid for the wider discussion
 * infoturtle just rambling, feel free to ignore
<airurando> infoturtle; not rambling
<airurando> just expressing opinion
<airurando> which is what i was doing
<airurando> hope we have a good vibrant meeting tomorrow night.
<airurando> I'm away to bed
<airurando> nn
<infoturtle> good night mr. airurando
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-20
<infoturtle> good days work done,now times for sleeps
<infoturtle> nite all
<daxroc> Morning
<Belserusk> I have a video in 10 parts, it is in French. I have downloaded the English subtitles. How can I add it to VLC in a way that it covers all 10 parts (the subtitles have to be added for each part)? Or can I sue another video player?
<ebel> you /can/ join vidoes together
<Belserusk> Hi ebel. How?
<ebel> think it depends on video format
<ebel> and depends sometimes on how much programming/video encoding you know/want to learn
<ebel> e.g. there's an avicat programme
<ebel> for concatinating .avi files
<ebel> or this http://techtips.chanduonline.com/2006/08/15/how-to-join-multiple-avi-or-mpg-files/  or http://www.ffmpeg.org/faq.html#SEC27 or http://www.misterhowto.com/index.php?category=Computers&subcategory=Video&article=join_with_mencoder
<ebel> dunno how easy all that is, and how well your video will look afterwards
<ebel> you might wind up with little jumps, gaps or skips in your video where it merges etc.
<Belserusk> ebel, Thanks for your help my old friend. I will check out links. I reckon it is true what you said about jumps/skips at join sections - that would probably ruin the subtitle syncing.
<ebel> You might find a GUI programme to do it.
<ebel> Another option: strip out the audio and video, then dump each video frame
<ebel> then rename the files so they all join up
<ebel> then convert the video frames to a final video
<Belserusk> ebel, Cheers
<ebel> that is more complicated, may be longer, and will use much much more disk space
<Belserusk> Bye ebel
<Belserusk> ;-)
<infoturtle> I've to run to the booze shop, I'll be back in 10~ mins, if I'm not start the meeting without me and I'll catch up when I'm back
<airurando> evening
<airurando> anyone about?
<infoturtle> hey airurando, just had to run to the offie before the meeting
<airurando> you need drink for the meeting?
<airurando> thats not good
<infoturtle> ha ha
<infoturtle> na for later but didn't wana wait till it was dark
<airurando> cool
<infoturtle> not many abuot for the meeting?
<airurando> just us and the tumble weed so far.
<infoturtle> stupid tumbel, never has any valid input!
<airurando> yeah and always goes with an alternative view to the consensus
<airurando> we'  give it till 10 past in the hope more show up.
<airurando> *we'll
<infoturtle> ha ha, what can we say, it's a renegade
<infoturtle> ya sure, I can wait a few
<airurando> tdr112: ping
<airurando> moylan: ping
<airurando> hmmm
<infoturtle> anyone: ping
<airurando> slashtom ping
<airurando> ha ha
<moylan> whoops.   was busy there for a mo.  here now!
<airurando> great stuff that makes 3
<airurando> :)
<airurando> we'll start and hopefully others will join in as we go along.
<airurando> anyone want to chair?
<infoturtle> I can't handle the presures of a chair
 * moylan hates responsibility
<airurando> no bother.
<airurando> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 14:12. The chair is airurando.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<airurando> f you are here for the monthly meeting please say “PRESENT”
<infoturtle> PRESENT
<airurando> *if
<moylan> PRESENT
<airurando> PRESENT
<airurando> The wiki page, with the agenda,  for this meeting is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-03-16
<airurando> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-03-16
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-03-16
<airurando> the LoCo Dir Meeting link is here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/51/detail/
<airurando> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/51/detail/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/51/detail/
<airurando> presently we are duplicating meeting content in the wili and on the LoCo Dir.
<airurando> on the the topics
<airurando> [TOPIC] Review of previous action items
<MootBot> New Topic:  Review of previous action items
<airurando> from the march meeting we had a few action items
<airurando> [TOPIC] airurando will report back next month on any feedback received from the natty distribution e-mail
<MootBot> New Topic:  airurando will report back next month on any feedback received from the natty distribution e-mail
<airurando> I did get a mail from imgarysmith requesting some CDs
<airurando> I also made contact with Nexus hackerspace in Cork
<infoturtle> oh good
<airurando> they would like to receive some also
<airurando> yeah I was pleased
<infoturtle> I might send details as 50 or so would be handy to bring to meetings and events down here
<airurando> infoturtle 50 is substantial
<infoturtle> too many? maybe your right, 20 will do
<airurando> I'll divide them up as best I can
<airurando> ebel has ordered them anyway.
<infoturtle> no problem
<infoturtle> man ebel
<airurando> nothing further on this one
<airurando> moving on
<airurando> [TOPIC] airurando to create UGJ events for the Irish LoCo when they are confirmed.
<MootBot> New Topic:  airurando to create UGJ events for the Irish LoCo when they are confirmed.
 * airurando and infoturtle did this for Dunlin and limerick
<airurando> *Dublin
<airurando> the UGJs were small this time but productive
<infoturtle> indeed, the Limerick was a lot of lerning for some of us
<airurando> it was great to have Limerick one joining in
<airurando> sincere thanks to both hosts UL Comp Soc and TOG.
<infoturtle> I was both glad one went ahead and I got to go to one
<airurando> hopefully we can grow on this iteration to iteration
<airurando> each one attended makes the next easier.
<airurando> next
<infoturtle> of course, the more we do the better they will in turn get
<airurando> [TOPIC] airurando to mail list re release party. blogs to be used to ask for feedback
<MootBot> New Topic:  airurando to mail list re release party. blogs to be used to ask for feedback
<airurando> done
<airurando> unfortunately little response
<airurando> will be making the final decision about the release party later
<infoturtle> hhhhhhhhmmmmmm
<infoturtle> a shame
<airurando> indeed
<airurando> now
<airurando> moving on to agenda items proper
<airurando> [TOPIC] Natty Narwhal Release Party
<MootBot> New Topic:  Natty Narwhal Release Party
<airurando> speak of the devil
<infoturtle> ha ha
<airurando> I believe there were no objections to the evening of Thursday 28th (actual release day)
<airurando> Jimmy Chungs for a bite to eat followed by some drinks in a pub
<infoturtle> nope not at all, what time will the os actually be released?
<moylan> which pub?
<airurando> moylan: are you familiar with Dublin drinking houses?
<moylan> i'm aware of their existence :-)
<airurando> oh dear
<airurando> no one about to advise on a pub after the food?
<airurando> oh dear oh dear....
<moylan> i thought the usual pub for potd was the longstone.  the ubuntu hour pub is the trinity
<airurando> infoturtle what say you?
<airurando> shall we leave the decision to the night?
<infoturtle> I know of two pubs I've played gig's in and nither would be a nice place for drinks
<infoturtle> we could have a suggestion on the night of all that are there in case randomers show up with good ideas?
<infoturtle> leaves planning a bit hit and miss tho
<airurando> maybe we'll go with either longstone or trinity?
<infoturtle> airurando, wana flip a coin for it here and now?
<infoturtle> heads trinity?
<airurando> I agree it would be better to set now so latecomers will know where to go.
<airurando> will we say Trinity Capitol?
<infoturtle> heads it is!
<infoturtle> ha
<infoturtle> I don'tmind where we go at all
<infoturtle> it'll only be for a short time anyway
<moylan> trinity on the 28th it is.
<airurando> cool
<infoturtle> agreed
<airurando> [AGREED] Natty release party to take place on 28th of April.  Food in Jimmy Chungs at 7pm followed by drinks in the Trinity Capitol at 9pm ish.
<MootBot> AGREED received:  Natty release party to take place on 28th of April.  Food in Jimmy Chungs at 7pm followed by drinks in the Trinity Capitol at 9pm ish.
<airurando> infoturtle: want to set the vents up yourself or shall I?
<airurando> *events
<infoturtle> I can do it if you want, I'll make em on facebook twitter and idencia too
<airurando> [ACTION] infoturtle to set up events on the wiki and LoCo Dir for the Natty Narwhal Release Party
<MootBot> ACTION received:  infoturtle to set up events on the wiki and LoCo Dir for the Natty Narwhal Release Party
<airurando> good stuff
<airurando> next up
<airurando> [TOPIC] Preliminary discussion regarding the continuation of our Ubuntu Hours
<MootBot> New Topic:  Preliminary discussion regarding the continuation of our Ubuntu Hours
<airurando> This is a difficult one
<infoturtle> sure is
<moylan> is the ubuntu hour not just a distraction from the potd?
<airurando> there is growing consensus that the Dublin UH isn't working as is.
<airurando> moylan: that is indeed one view.
<moylan> so at the moment it means that linux nerds have 2 meetings a month to go to.  if they use ubuntu that is.
<airurando> the point of UH is to promote Ubuntu to the public
<airurando> moylan: not quite
<moylan> maybe a once every 2-3 months in a location other than a pub were they can see the system running?
<airurando> possibly moylan or alternatively change the venue and time
<airurando> perhaps a saturday morning in a coffee shop?
<moylan> with a laptop and wifi that could work
<airurando> this was suggested by someone and it is an idea thats growing on me.
<airurando> not sure if it was suggested in jest or not
<moylan> i can loan a mifi if that would add wifi to a location if necessary
<airurando> but if this change was to take place it would alleviate the contentious concern re PoTD vs UH.
<airurando> a concern that is not valid in my opinion as the two events have totally different purposes
<airurando> I just wanted to get us talking about this
<moylan> or you could simply hold the UH on a weekend unlike the POTD.  might be more useful to those busy during the week.
<Andru__> silly internet, got D/C
<airurando> moylan indeed
<airurando> moylan are you interested in this topic?
<airurando> Andru__ what are your feeling towards UH Limerick?
<Andru__> no one goes to the UH other than myself and mike
<moylan> i just hate to see duplication of effort.  uh seems like another potd.  this splits the people who wish to attend either or both.  it needs to be different enough that it is not associated with potd to be successful.
<airurando> moylan yes it does split folks but it was not designed to do so.  UH is to promote Ubuntu and not really designed as a geek social
<airurando> although that is a nice side effect
<airurando> If folks think there is real value in continuing UH under a different set of conditions such as the coffee shop then I think that is what we should do
<airurando> put on your thinking caps guys and we can trash this out further next month
<airurando> hopefully we'll have more bodies then
<airurando> :)
<airurando> although ebel and slashtom will still be away
<Andru_> sorry bout this guys, this is my poor ISP for ya
<airurando> all finished with that one?
<moylan> think so
<airurando> Andru_ not to worry
<airurando> OK so
<moylan> poor Andru__ up and down like the assyrian empire
<airurando> [TOPIC] any other business
<MootBot> New Topic:  any other business
<Andru_> one thing alright
<airurando> shoot
<airurando> Andru_ has the floor
<Andru_> myself and thethomaseffect have been working on installing drupal 7 on the blacknight servers on Sunday
<airurando> oh yes
<airurando> exciting
<airurando> how is it going
<Andru_> and during the week I put it on my own site, so next time I see him around the two of us should be working on the next step
<airurando> to clarify this relates to the upgrade of our website i think
<airurando> [TOPIC] Update on website upgrade
<MootBot> New Topic:  Update on website upgrade
<airurando> bit slow with the topic there
<airurando> sorry
<airurando> Andru_ that is great.
<airurando> Thankd to you and thethomaseffect
<airurando> is that everything
<airurando> anyone?
<airurando> [TOPIC] Next meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  Next meeting
<airurando> 3rd Wednesday in May
<airurando> that is 18 May 11.
<airurando> is that all?
<airurando> going once
<airurando> going twice
<airurando> gone
<airurando> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 15:07.
<airurando> thanks for attending guys
<moylan> thanks for chairing the meeting!
<airurando> thanks for joining moylan
<airurando> usually many ore
<airurando> usually many more here
<airurando> moylan: will you make it to the release party?
<moylan> probably at the pub.  on crutches at the mo so mobility limited.
<airurando> oh bummer
<infoturtle> again sorry about that
<airurando> no bother infoturtle
<airurando> really
<infoturtle> just to finish the point, we will be installing druapl 7 and copying/pointing to the old content and then swtiching over to the new site soon :)
<airurando> that's great
<airurando> syngindub howdy
<airurando> you caught the tail end of the quietest team meeting to date I think.
<VampiricPadraig> is there a time and location for the launch party. If I can, I might try and get to it. But travel arrangements might affect it
<airurando> VampiricPadraig: fresh off the press
<airurando> Jimmy Chungs at 7pm on the 28th for grub followed by drinks at the Trinity Capitol hotel at 9ish
<airurando> all are welcome at both or either
<VampiricPadraig> I will have to have a bit of a think about it.
<airurando> bad location?
<VampiricPadraig> I am all the way in Monaghan and the bus would be the only mode of transportation for me
<airurando> Ah.
<airurando>  all i can say is that Jimmy Chungs is not to far from Busaras
<VampiricPadraig> Yeah, I am just looking at Google Maps atm
<airurando> go on go on go on go on go on
<airurando> ya will ya will ya will
<airurando> VampiricPadraig: traditionally these have been fun events.
<airurando> we had a quiz at the last one
<airurando> Its nice to put faces to the nicks
<VampiricPadraig> it would be fun :)
<airurando> definately
<airurando> :)
<airurando> have you met any of the guys before?
<VampiricPadraig> Nope. I have never been to a LUG before
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 18th May 2011 @ 8pm  || Natty Narwhal release party Thurs 28 Apr 11.  Details at TBD . No Ubuntu Hours this month due to clash with release party.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-21
<slashtom> morning all
<tdr112> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> hey cztab hows things
<czajkowski> ah so so
<czajkowski> you?
<czajkowski> nearly finished college?
<tdr112> busy , i got an extra few days on my final year project , it was due today but i have have till tuesday , so i will be working on that most of the weekend
<tdr112> one week of class left then exams in 3 weeks time
<czajkowski> great stuff
<czajkowski> :D
<ebel> tdr112: good luck!
<tdr112> so i wont see you all tonight
<tdr112> have a good one
<ebel> ah, feck did i miss irc meeting last night?
 * slashtom forgot too
<ebel> whoops, sorry
<airurando> evening
<airurando> anyone about?
<airurando> quiet in here tonight.
<ShaneM> Sure is :)
<airurando> Hi ShaneM
<airurando> Thought I was alone in here
<ShaneM> airurando: No quiet :)
<ShaneM> I'm usually idling around
<airurando> ShaneM: where are you based (sorry if I asked this before)
 * airurando is getting old and forgetful
<moylan> :raises glasses: it is i le moylan! sorry just watchig allo allo.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-22
<airurando> hey moylan. how are you. It appears I've lost ShaneM.
<airurando> moylan: apologies for the delay
<moylan> mp worries.
<moylan> no
<airurando> I've been dealing with unusual but welcome activity on the mailing list
<moylan> a good problem to have
<airurando> indeed
<airurando> very welsome
<airurando> *welcome
<moylan> and now it's good friday when the entire country goes mental to have a drink :-)
<airurando> aye
<airurando> good friday and christmas
<airurando> what you can't have you desperately want
<moylan> good friday is worse. worked in a corner shop. couldn't believe the amount of booze shifted
<airurando> talked about this at work today.
<moylan> same every year.  peoples prime concern is that they have a place to have a drink on good friday.
<airurando> it is funny
<airurando> moylan: will you make the release party?
<moylan> should be able to.  trying to decide if i'll go to jimmy chungs or pub. one or the other as i'm on crutches.
<airurando> yeah
<airurando> do whats right for you
<moylan> you betcha!
<airurando> possibly Jimmy Chungs then skidadle
<airurando> It would be great to meet you
<airurando> at least civilised seats in Jimmy Chungs
<moylan> probably more likely as that is earlier as i don't like to be in town too late. as i'm on public transport i always seem to end up in hand to hand combat after 9pm on dublin bus.
<airurando> where are you based/
<moylan> killiney
<airurando> hmm
<moylan> well i say killiney but 100ft away from junction that is ballybrack, sallynoggin and killiney.  so people say killiney
<airurando> thought I might be able to offer a lift home but wrong direction
<airurando> unfortunately
<moylan> naw it's cool.  i like to keep myself mobile.
<airurando> understand
<airurando> look forward to meeting you at either!
<moylan> should see you there.
<airurando> must dash now as I'm heading to cork in the am
<moylan> take care and drive safe
<airurando> don't forget to sigh up at:
<airurando> took me a while to get it......
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/916/detail/
<airurando> night moylan
<airurando> nn all
<ShaneM> Sorry, just didn't see the notification updates.
<ShaneM> It's hard to notice it in Unity :P
#ubuntu-ie 2011-04-24
<thethomaseffect> afternoon
<thethomaseffect> apologies about missing the last IRC meeting, was halfway across the country when my phone decided to remind me :/
<gerardheffernan_> hello all
<moylan> hi
<mokmeister> hello!
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-17
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtommy> good morning
<slashtommy> how's limerick?
<czajkowski> overcast today
<czajkowski> was rather pretty yesteray
<czajkowski> saying that it's not lashing
<czajkowski> anyoen know where I'd find rules about bringing dogs into ireland from eu ?
<czajkowski> ebel: *pokeage*
<ebel> ahoy
 * ebel has no idea how to import a dog…
<czajkowski> bah you usually know lots of random facts
<ebel> you could look at a pet passport? or one of those silly 6 month quantine thinges
<ebel> Depends if you mean UK or rest of EU.
<ebel> don't think there's any rabies in UK, which /might/ make matters easier
<czajkowski> isle of man
<ebel> don't think isle of man is in EU :P
<ebel> tisn't even in UK
<czajkowski> bah
<ebel> (Then again EU borders brazil, so things are funny :) )
<slashtommy> ireland is in the EU, so are you thinking about bringing a dog from limerick to dublin?
<czajkowski> nooooo
<ebel> slashtommy: pedant. "into ireland from eu"
<ebel> slashtommy: wonder would áine know? you'd presume they'd know about moving dogs around…
<slashtommy> ok, derry to dublin
<slashtommy> try the ferry company
<slashtommy> they would be the people who require the documentation
<slashtommy> also, isle of man of CTA
<slashtommy> so you would probably be fine
<czajkowski> what is CTA ?
<slashtommy> common travel area
<ebel> CTA = common travel area, and is why you can drive to northern ireland without needing a passport
<slashtommy> in includes UK, Ireland, Isle of Man and Channel Islands
<ebel> it's like a tiny little schengen area for ireland, uk etc.
<slashtommy> ever wonder why when you land in heathrow, you aren't required to present your passport
<czajkowski> I am
<czajkowski> every time
<czajkowski> thought I go through the automatic thingy now that just scans
<slashtommy> nope, we weren't
<czajkowski> so very handy
<ebel> czajkowski: you are legally allowed to present just a driving licence or whatever.
<slashtommy> and we weren't when we flew into Gatwick or Birmingham
<czajkowski> if I go through the manual one I just show the bording card thats fine
<ebel> though some airlines (e.g. ryanair) will not let you check in without a passport
<ebel> however the (say) french border control insist on passport
<slashtommy> there is no passport control for flights from Ireland landing at Birmingham, Heathrow, Bristol or Gatwick
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> jon travels over here on his drivers licence with aer lingus
<slashtommy> i have confirmed those in person
<czajkowski> but I have seen people refused with that with ryanair
<slashtommy> czajkowski: i'm talking about arriving, not departing
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> ok
<slashtommy> UK and Ireland airports do not require to see your passport/ID until you're at the gate
<slashtommy> there is no outgoing passport control
<slashtommy> there is only outgoing passport control when flying from schengen out
<slashtommy> you meet passport control when arriving into dublin, but if arriving from CTA airports you can show your driving licence
<slashtommy> i have used both british and irish driving licences
<slashtommy> i don't know about shannon, don't intend to go there
<czajkowski> nods
<ebel> czajkowski: these lads seem to do pet passports http://www.agriculture.gov.ie/pets/
<czajkowski> great thanks
<ebel> czajkowski: maybe ring 'em up and explain it? or contact the port/airport where you intent to enter ireland
<ebel> since isle of man (a) isn't EU and (b) might be closer (and hence laxer regs) than rest of eu
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> all will become clear
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> cheers folks
<neuro_sys> o/
<neuro_sys> also \o
<czajkowski> neuro_sys: aloha
<czajkowski> Take a peek at a bunch of Microsoft lobbying documents sent to the cabinet office - don't miss the footer on the Microsoft email claiming exemption from the Freedom of Information act. The Cabinet office doesn't give a stuff what Microsoft think is exempt any more. http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/open_standards_when_specifying_i
<neuro_sys> does any of you dig literature? :-p I need some random literary text to write a random paper about for the class.
<czajkowski> wanna try that again ?
<neuro_sys> I mean, I need recommendations for any piece of literature which was produced by some irish individual.
<zmoylan> wilde, joyce
<zmoylan> gb shaw
<zmoylan> swift
<neuro_sys> I think it needs to be less known, less british (excluding joyce).
<neuro_sys> anyway, those as well could be done though, I'll find something.
<zmoylan> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Irish_writers
<zmoylan> many many authors
<neuro_sys> actually I loved Flann O'Brien.
<zmoylan> personally i love shaw, wilde and swift.  just so far beyond their contemporaries.
<neuro_sys> yaay, I'll do Lord Dunsany then
<neuro_sys> I love them too. they're like just too english, except maybe swift? I may be purely delusional about that by ignorance though.
<czajkowski> clearly
<zmoylan> i read wilde and shaw as incredibly irish.  found out at aunts funeral that she had corresponded with shaw when she was young.
<neuro_sys> I don't know nothing about irish except their women should be incredibly hot.
<zmoylan> that's an odd comment
<zmoylan> too much a generalisation
<neuro_sys> some sort of optimism
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-18
 * slashtommy has finally upgraded from 10.04
<zmoylan> i thought i was bad on 11.04 :-)
<slashtommy> 10.04 is the latest LTS
<slashtommy> still pretty modern
<airurando> evening
<zmoylan> hi
<mokmeister> hello everybody!
<zmoylan> hi
<airurando> hey mokmeister
<airurando> hi zmoylan
<zmoylan> hi airurando
<mokmeister> how's everyone?
<zmoylan> all well?
<airurando> all good here
<mokmeister> indeed
<zmoylan> had my new hip installed. now down to one crutch.
<airurando> good stug
<czajkowski> zmoylan: brillaint news
<mokmeister> I wish you a speedy recovery. Hope you're not in too much pain.
<airurando> *stuff
<zmoylan> mokmeister: drugs are wonderful things :-)
<zmoylan> i think
<mokmeister> Aren't they just! :D
<zmoylan> the spine block they used during surgery was epic.  couldn't feel a thing while concious.
<imgarysmith> hello all
<mokmeister> hi imgarysmith
<imgarysmith> hey mokmeister
<airurando> hi imgarysmith
<Victor9098> Good evening all!!
<airurando> hello ebel
<imgarysmith> hey mike, rory
<airurando> good crowd in here tonight
<mokmeister> evening
<airurando> hi Victor9098
<Victor9098> :)
<mokmeister> the suspense.... :D
<airurando> are you chairing ebel?
<czajkowski> busy evening :)
<ebel> hello
 * ebel wakesup
<mokmeister> lol
<airurando> :-)
<ebel> chair? I could. unless you wanna airurando ?
<tdr112> hello
<airurando> no thanks you shoot. you are quicker.
<airurando> hi tdr112
<ebel> okie doke
<ebel> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Apr 18 20:06:35 2012 UTC.  The chair is ebel. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ebel> we'll wait a few mins in case others turn up
<ebel> please say PRESENT if you're here and paying attention
<ebel> PRESENT
<tdr112> ok
<mokmeister> PRESENT
<airurando> PRESENT
<imgarysmith> present
<Victor9098> Present
<zmoylan> present
<ebel> :)
<tdr112> prsemt
<ebel> the agenda for this meeting is here http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/382/detail/
<ebel> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/382/detail/
<ebel> there isn't really much on agenda, bar new release stuff
<ebel> so first topic is "review"
<ebel> which is just about release party, i'll move that around
<ebel> and move to
<ebel> #topic CDs for new release
<ebel> I just remembered about that now.
<ebel> I haven't ordered them yet for our loco
<ebel> I'll do that this evening (after meeting)
<ebel> then we'll get ~250 professionally pressed CDs of the new release from canonical
<airurando> action yourself ;)
<mokmeister> What's the story there? I thought the ISO was 750MB or so? DVD rather CD methinks
<ebel> #action ebel to order cds this evening
<meetingology> ACTION: ebel to order cds this evening
<Victor9098> I saw that the store has them for individual purchase to (5 for £5) Its a CD sized iso
<mokmeister> ok
<ebel> mokmeister: not sure. but I do recall there being an order page for this release, so presume there is *some* discs
<ebel> (when i say CD I mean 'optical disk' which might include DVD :) )
<Victor9098> ;)
<mokmeister> :)
<ebel> any Questionss on CDs?
<tdr112> nope
<mokmeister> not any more! ;)
<airurando> no
<imgarysmith> I was supposed to get cds on the last round and never did
<zmoylan> no, don't even have an optical drive at the mo
<imgarysmith> for my college
<ebel> related to that we need to talk about distribution, but I wanna get onto the release party since we have more concrete ideas
<ebel> imgarysmith: ah yes, you never got back to me after XMas
<airurando> imgarysmith: you need to keep prodding ebel to get results
<ebel> Sorry for any mix-up
<imgarysmith> i emailed a few times
<imgarysmith> are there any more laying around, networking lecturer needs a few
<ebel> I sent lots of emails to lots of people about CDs and didn't get replies from lots of people, the interest seemed much lower this round
<ebel> No more CDs left… (threw the last few in the bin ~2 weeks ago)
<ebel> hmmm.... I don't have any emails after 20th December 2011 from you imgarysmith...
<airurando> I think 12.04 will be alot more appealing
<andru183> hey guys, did I miss the meeting?
<ebel> andru183: no, still going on
<imgarysmith> oh okay, ill just wait a few weeks
<imgarysmith> hey andru
<ebel> imgarysmith: sorry for any mix up, i'll be sure to set some aside for you this time.
<mokmeister> lts is always more appealing really
<andru183> huzzar, then hello all
<mokmeister> hi andru183
<ebel> so, release party
<ebel> #topic 12.04 release party
<airurando> hi andru183
<andru183> hi airurando, didn't know this was on
<airurando> not many suggestions from the mailing list
<ebel> there's been a few emails on the mailing list w.r.t. release party.
<mokmeister> My son's communion is on the 28th, so I'll be doing a joint celebration! :)
<Victor9098> There are too many suggestions ;)
<Victor9098> The April 29th option of meeting on the Sunday, would that net the most people?
<tdr112> i think if its an evening meetup it has to be onnthe sat
<ebel> tdr112: agreed
<ebel> w/end of apr 28/29 was prefered date.
<airurando> I have a pref for the Sat evening also
<slashtommy> i like airurando's idea of a pub meet in town
<ebel> location is either (a) pub (no food), (b) geeknic in dun laoghaire
<zmoylan> sat the pubs would be more busy?
<tdr112> save the geeknic for the summer
<slashtommy> not all, avoid places with a DJ or lots of tourists
<ebel> How about we go for the idea of pub meet on Sat. 28th April?
<Victor9098> tdr112: +1
<slashtommy> aye
<ebel> which is Saturday Week
<airurando> yip
<ebel> right, pub suggestions?
<airurando> lots of pub suggestions at last meeting
<slashtommy> brewdock?
<mokmeister> Costellos ;)
<slashtommy> or black sheep
<tdr112> bull and castle
<slashtommy> on capel street
 * ebel really should look at minutes/logs before a meeting
<slashtommy> bull and castle have a DJ at weekends
<slashtommy> where is costellos?
<mokmeister> Limerick. ;)
<tdr112> how about put all of these in a poll and end the poll on friday night
<slashtommy> the black sheep on capel street, has craft beer, no DJ, no loud music
<ebel> ok, we'll do dublin release party first, then limerick
<zmoylan> sounds optimal
<ebel> tdr112: ok
<ebel> i'll set that up and email list with results
<airurando> I say skip the poll and decide now
<airurando> just 2 weeks to got
<slashtommy> yes
<zmoylan> saves time
<airurando> time is short
<ebel> #vote
<meetingology> Please vote on:
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
 * slashtommy agrees
<ebel> er
 * slashtommy proposes Black Sheep, Capel street
<andru183> +0
<zmoylan> +1
<airurando> +1
<ebel> +1
<ebel> #vote bull and castle for release party
<meetingology> Please vote on: bull and castle for release party
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<ebel> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ebel
<zmoylan> +0
<ebel> (i don't mind either)
<meetingology> +0 received from zmoylan
<tdr112> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from tdr112
<andru183> +0 I wont be going so I shouldn't say
<meetingology> +0 I wont be going so I shouldn't say received from andru183
<slashtommy> 8pm?
<ebel> black sheep seems to win
<ebel> any objections to me calling it?
<zmoylan> nope
<tdr112> go for it
<airurando> no
<ebel> grand 8pm black sheep capel street.
<ebel> (tis on the north end of capel st.)
<airurando> yay!
<slashtommy> next to republican sinn fein
<ebel> mokmeister: so there'll be a limerick release party?
<andru183> I was going to pass the idea around skynet but forgot
<airurando> mokmeister andru183 do tell!
<mokmeister> I don't know really
<andru183> airurando I didn't say it to em, I forgot to
<mokmeister> Like I said, the young fella's communion is on that ,so I'll be pretty tied up.
<mokmeister> *day*
<andru183> I can't do that weekend for a release party, have a wedding and the design jam
<mokmeister> might be available in the evening, we'll see.
<airurando> aye mokmeister
<airurando> mokmeister if I was you I'd stay put
<mokmeister> My son will end up in Counselling in years to come if I abandon him on his communion.... ;)
<airurando> :)
<ebel> feel free to send emails around, tweets etc. if you wanna let people know
<zmoylan> whereas the traditional method is to completely embarrass them :-)
<ebel> (If you're doing anything)]
<mokmeister> lol
<Victor9098> As soon as the event details page is up we can share it around
<airurando> ebel I'll set it up on the LTP
<ebel> airurando: cool
<ebel> #agreed 8pm black sheep, capel st. Dublin Ubuntu 12.04 release party
<airurando> cool
<ebel> #agreed maaaaaybe limerick release party
<zmoylan> on sa tapr 28
<zmoylan> *sat
<airurando> what kind of place is it?
<ebel> airurando: craft beer pub
<mokmeister> yum
<zmoylan> tweeting now...
<ebel> releated to that
<slashtommy> with no dj or loud music
<ebel> #topic CD distribution
<ebel> When we get CDs we should give them around
<ebel> we've had mixed succeass
<slashtommy> and no TV's
<airurando> slashtommy sounds great
 * slashtommy will not need the TV-B-Gone
<ebel> I'll send an email around to the mailing list to see who 'comes out of the woodwork' and wants CDs
<airurando> I consider the next lot of
<airurando> CDs special
<tdr112> lts
<ebel> previously I've posted them out.
<airurando> these LTS releases are what we should be promoting to the general populus
<ebel> uptake was low last time (and I was delayed getting back to people)
<tdr112> costs ebel too much
<ebel> so: Ideas for CD distribution…. go!
<mokmeister> I agree with airurando, lts' are where it's at really
<airurando> I don't think we have to distribute them all in 6 months
<mokmeister> especially with this one, support for 5 years and all
<czajkowski> how about people mail you a self addressed envelope
<slashtommy> ubuntu hour after we receive them
<czajkowski> and you can then post it to them
<czajkowski> that works for lots of teams
<airurando> these should be promoted as stable LTS
<slashtommy> many people will be able to collect
<ebel> czajkowski: good idea
<ebel> think I requested SAEs from people last time and didn't hear anything in some cases ☹
<airurando> highlight the 'stable' 'LTS' attributes in the mails
<ebel> but I'll try it again
<andru183> postings works for me too and I'm not up in Dublin often
<mokmeister> I'm up in Dublin the last Wednesday of every month (mostly) so I could always collect them and bring them down to Limerick?
<Victor9098> What about just passing out a few to those who come along to the Ubuntu Hour's and then let them pass on to those they know/think are interested. Can always 'hit-up' for more in the future?
<ebel> So we can take our time with how to decide how and when to send out CDs
<ebel> Victor9098: yep that's what we sometimes do
<ebel> mokmeister: cool!
<airurando> ebel I think so
<andru183> mokmeister that could work too
<mokmeister> cool
<ebel> So I'll send emails to mailing list to see what people say, who wants CDs etc.
<tdr112> cool
<Victor9098> Either way I know I am going to be gettign texts for about a dozen family and friends on the 26th about a big 'upgrade' notice on their screens :D
<mokmeister> sounds good
<ebel> cool
<mokmeister> would you get the upgrade notice if you were on 10.04? I think you would
<Victor9098> You should since its an LTS
<mokmeister> indeed
<ebel> #topic Any Other Business?
<andru183> just an update on the new site
<airurando> limerick happy hour?
<andru183> happy hour?
<airurando> give the update first
<ebel> #topic site update
<andru183> ok, just wanted to say I haven't done more more with the site but have been doing some CSS with it and should have it done the week after exams
<andru183> so about 3 or 4 weeks it should be up
<airurando> thanks for keeping it going andru183
<ebel> okie doke, thanks for doing it
<andru183> no prob
<andru183> now, about this happy hour??
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1684/detail/
<airurando> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1684/detail/
<airurando> czajkowski set it up
<mokmeister> lol!
<andru183> ah, cool, didn't see it
<airurando> tomorrow night for those in the south west
<andru183> I'll try make it and will let people know about it
<ebel> cool
<mokmeister> I saw it on the mailing list, I'm in Cork tomorrow, if I'm back early enough I'll head along
<airurando> should be a good night
<ebel> saw mentions on mailing list
<ebel> have fun ye lot
<ebel> take photos etc.
<airurando> yes photos please
<tdr112> ebel: we know cztab will
<ebel> :) true
<ebel> # AOB?
<tdr112> anyone gping to oggcamp
<airurando> all done here
<tdr112> in the uk
<airurando> lucky you tdr112
<tdr112> http://oggcamp.org/
<tdr112> during the summer
<zmoylan> shanem i think is going
<tdr112> i have booked flights
<airurando> czajkowski is one of the organisers
<czajkowski> yup
<tdr112> so if anyone is going let me know
<czajkowski> and also there is another event on in october
<czajkowski> 6/7 in limerick
<tdr112> i have a spare bes free in my room
<tdr112> * bed
<airurando> ebel ?
<tdr112> ok thats all from me
<ebel> oh yeah
<ebel> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Voting ended on: bull and castle for release party
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:3
<meetingology> Motion carried
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Apr 18 21:00:55 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2012/ubuntu-ie.2012-04-18-20.06.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2012/ubuntu-ie.2012-04-18-20.06.html
 * ebel presumes no-one else had anything.... did they?
<airurando> well actually....
<airurando> nah
<tdr112> night all
<zmoylan> cya
<airurando> nn
<mokmeister> I think meetinology got it wrong...
<mokmeister> gnite all
<andru183> cya guys
<ebel> bye
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-19
<airurando> I've created the release party event on the LTP.
<airurando> loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1694/detail/
<airurando> Please promote it people!
<airurando> Also please sign up for it.
<airurando> That is, of course, if you are planning on attending
<shanem> tdr112: I'm going
 * slashtommy too, it's a good pub
<slashtommy> though there is no pangolin on the menu
<slashtommy> was anyone planning on sending an email to the list with details of the release party?
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:    Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday 16 May 12 @ 9pm. Meeting details: http://tin.ie/2U || Stay tuned for details of the next Ubuntu Hour!
<czajkowski> evening
<airurando> evening czajkowski
<czajkowski> airurando: ello we had 4 tonight turn up :)
<airurando> great
<airurando> who were they?
<airurando> read you comments in ubuntu-uk
<airurando> sounds real interesting
<czajkowski> mikeecho
<czajkowski> mike from recyle limerick
<czajkowski> and one from limerick city council
<airurando> was the guy from the council the fella who has been getting the CDs?
<czajkowski> not sure tbh
<airurando> not important
<airurando> after the meeting last night our team reports popped into my head
<airurando> or should I say lack of team reports :(
<airurando> none done for feb or March
<airurando> I forgot
<airurando> they are up now at least
<airurando> need to get someone to take the Team Reports on.
<airurando> czajkowski that has got to be the quickest retweet ever!
<czajkowski> hehe
<airurando> I sent that tweet to the identi.ca a/c this morning but it didn't forward to the twitter a/c for some strange reason.
<czajkowski> ah no worries
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-20
<airurando> afternoon
<zmoylan> hi
<airurando> hi zmoylan
<airurando> ment to ask
<airurando> why the addition of the Z?
<zmoylan> in a chat room where one person kept sending messages to other person when he meant me and to me when he meant the other.  both our handles started with mo.  so by adding z it eliminated the problem
<zmoylan> and as the person is 50 i could have a sly dig at his age with helping the aged.  :-)
<airurando> :)
<airurando> thanks for the clarification
<czajkowski> keep 6/7 october free folks
<czajkowski> confernece in Limerick happening
<czajkowski> more details coming early next week
<czajkowski> special guest speaker
<czajkowski> Mark shuttleworth
<airurando> oh
<airurando> wow
<airurando> well done you
<zmoylan> sounds like we need a road trip :-)
<airurando> and for once I'm actually scheduled off work on 6/7 October
<airurando> hope top make it
<tdr112> hey airurando
<airurando> roadtrip indeed zmoylan
<airurando> hi tdr112
<tdr112> czajkowski: he will talk any where there is an airport
<czajkowski> nope he wont :)
<ebel> fancy pants
<czajkowski> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-22
<slashtommy> table for the release party has been booked
<slashtommy> for 8 people, we can always pull up more chairs if needed
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-17
<AndrewMcC> A few weeks ago a work colleague asked me to fix her daughter's laptop. Replaced the dead hard drive but she didn't have the recovery media so I installed Ubuntu. Weeks later she still hasn't found the recovery CD and has no interest in doing so. :)
<czajkowski> yay
<tdr112> not too bad at all
<airurando> got news today that my small op, originally scheduled for Friday 19th, has been postponed until Friday 26th.
<airurando> This reduces my chances of attending the release party
<airurando> :-(
<zmoylan> ah, bugger, that eliminates i'm guessing the release party for you
 * airurando is not happy
<airurando> still have a glimmer of hope zmoylan
<zmoylan> and also an extra week with internal metalwork annoying you
<airurando> they said id be fit for work on the following monday
<zmoylan> i was told there'd be an instant improvement after hip surgery.  doctors view of their work may not be the same as patients.  they have different variables for measuring results.
<airurando> zmoylan indeed but they are only taking out i screw leaving 2 plates with multiple screws in as well as 2 extra pins
<zmoylan> fun for holidays when you have to go through metal detectors
<airurando> *1screw
<airurando> Actually I've been told that the modern metalwork doesn't set the detectors off in 95 percent of cases
<zmoylan> which will only complicate things as it will only happen when you're in a hurry or have hands full with something else.
<airurando> exactly
<airurando> i just know I'll be one of the 5 percent
<zmoylan> hmm. i read that as only rarely would metal detectors detect the metal so a 1/20 chance of a machine detecting it rather than only 1/20 people would have the problem.
<zmoylan> have you checked with android phone metal detector?
<airurando> didn't know there was one.
<zmoylan> the star trek tricorder app uses the digital compass as a metal detector.  only works for metals that affect magnetic fields (ferrous metals) but can be useful.  app no longer in play srore but available for sideloading online.
<airurando> downloaded the smart tools co. metal detector app which works as you said above.  no spike when i place it near the plates.
<airurando> not a surprise .
<airurando> what metals do airport detectors detect?
<zmoylan> all, when they are turned on.  they don't want it too sensitive but some women report that the underwire in bras can and sometimes can't set them off which is an indication of the amount of metal
<airurando> but are they ferrous based?
<airurando> is aluminium detected
<zmoylan> yes
<airurando> hmmmm
<zmoylan> metal detectors generate a more powerful but smaller field than earth and detect variations in that.
<airurando> magnetic field?
<airurando> if so how does aluminium alter it?
<zmoylan> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_detector#Discriminators
<airurando> can't pretend to understand it but I accept it!
<zmoylan> then again the human skeleton is calcium which is a metal
<slashbel> you can usually get a bit of metal through… buckles on shoes, the fly on your trousers and the metal frame of glasses
<zmoylan> they have to have a sensitivity level but this can vary.  airurando now with internal bling may or may not set it off
<airurando> slashbel: zmoylan: I'll have to forsake the buckle, zipper and other external bling to compensate.
<airurando> :-)
<slashbel> just set the alarms off ☺
<airurando> ha!
<airurando> would be fun
<airurando> I've asked my wife the hypothetical Q
<airurando> if we're at the airport on the way to sun and I get stopped what do you do?
<airurando> she head off was the answer
<slashbel> how much metal do you have?
<airurando> 2 plates with associated screws and a couple of of screws not associated with the plates.  One plate 20cm ish and the second less than 10 cm but it is a T plate.
<airurando> looting at the scars maybe first plate is more 15 cm ish
<slashbel> i would have thought it would be a fairly common occurance at airport security
<airurando> aye
<slashbel> how's the healing process going?
<airurando> I'll get a letter from my GP and keep it with the passport
<airurando> healing grand I think.
<airurando> Back to work now
<slashbel> good good
<airurando> looking forward to getting the one screw out
<slashbel> airurando: you're presuming airport security can read English
<zmoylan> airurando: you're presuming airport security can read ftfy
<airurando> I wouldn't be as well travelled as you gents
<airurando> I'm sure my english letter will suffice in most cases for me.
<slashbel> airurando: I was thinking of France or Spain
<airurando> google translate! or whatever the bloody online translation thingys are
<slashbel> you should be grand ☺
<airurando> aye, as you said slashbel probably not an issue at all as im surely not the first
<slashbel> yep, i used to get a few funny looks taking a gnome for airport security
<slashbel> through airport security*
<slashbel> airurando: just don't try and take that harmless bottle of water through, and everything should be fine ☺
<airurando> good tip!
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-18
<mokmeister> alo alo
#ubuntu-ie 2014-04-14
<airurando> lucky as we are as a verified LoCo..... where do we want the official 14.04 Install media To go?
<airurando> My preference is to include #Irishmenssheds and Irish #coderdojos
#ubuntu-ie 2014-04-15
 * airurando will send a pointless e-mail to the dying irish loco list
<czajkowski> awww
 * czajkowski hugs mike 
<zmoylan-len_> it's harder and harder to get people involved
<slashbel> did i miss something?
<zmoylan-len_> 0100 -*- airurando will send a pointless e-mail to the dying irish loco list
<slashbel> ah, there was a reply
#ubuntu-ie 2014-04-16
<AndrewMcC> airurando: Good news, looks like my wife is pushing the first Ubuntu server into work (almost an entirely pure Windows shop until now).
<czajkowski> AndrewMcC: yay
<zmoylan-hp> you sneak one in and they're great fecking wedges taking over small job after small job
<airurando> AndrewMcC: good news indeed!
<AndrewMcC> It's a government department, too. Hopefully it goes smoothly.
<airurando> I hope so.
#ubuntu-ie 2015-04-13
<czajkowski> aloha
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<czajkowski> anyone rember the guy who installed Ubuntu in schools in ireland
<czajkowski> his dad is on the ubuntu-ie list
<czajkowski> and it was in a newspaper
<zmoylan-pi> wasn't there a news paper article about that?
<zmoylan-pi> dynf
<czajkowski> there was and for the life of me I cannot remmeber it
<zmoylan-pi> let me have a google...
<czajkowski> thanks
<zmoylan-pi> not showing in email archive or google.  where is the ubuntu-ie irc log held? i've gone through dozens of reformats since then
<ebel> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<zmoylan-pi> was it this kid? http://www.meathchronicle.ie/news/roundup/articles/2013/02/13/4014435-computer-whiz-11-saves-businessman-thousandsbr/
<czajkowski> zmoylan-pi: you genius!
<czajkowski> yes
<zmoylan-pi> got it from airurandos twitter history :-)
<czajkowski> ahhhhhhh
<zmoylan-pi> quickest to scroll back through tweets as they are very to the point... :-D
 * zmoylan-pi is celebrating after winning €350 from lotto :-)
<czajkowski> oh nice
<czajkowski> congrats
<zmoylan-pi> very, that's a new screen and a rasp pi 2 hopefully running ubuntu
<czajkowski> :D
#ubuntu-ie 2016-04-19
<MarkDude> Alterconf coming to Dublin in August, Talks by July http://www.alterconf.com/conferences Great event :)
#ubuntu-ie 2016-04-20
<czajkowski> yay
<ebel> ahoy
<tdr112> yo czajkowski
#ubuntu-ie 2017-04-17
<CoderEurope> Anyone here, at all ?
<benthescout> Hi all.
<clivejo> hi benthescout
#ubuntu-ie 2017-04-18
<tdr112> hey
